# 22 cal training pistol



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking to buy a 22 cal pistol for training. Not a blank pistol, but a real pistol in which I can shoot blanks.

Any suggestions?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom there are lots of very good ones out there. You have to decide what else you want it for. If only for training a short 2 inch barrel might be the way to go. For me I like a 4 or 6 inch barrel so I can use it for snakes and other pest. I would suggest the following. Take a look at them and see what you like.

Can’t go wrong with Ruger Single Six, but I don’t think you will find a short barrel

S&W 650 is really nice and comes in a 2” as well as longer barrels (I think)
S&W 17 or 63 also both good guns
(note I have a hard time finding S&W .22's used)

A little more affordable is the Taurus 941 and it comes in short barrels. The Taurus Tracker is a very nice .22 but it is heavy and may not come in a short barrel


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

check out your local pawn shop


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

BBG...I have a Ruger Single Six in stainless with an extra 22 mag barrel. 1776 - 1976 Commemorative. I just can't bring myself to use it for a training gun!

Will check out the others you mentioned.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> BBG...I have a Ruger Single Six in stainless with an extra 22 mag barrel. 1776 - 1976 Commemorative. I just can't bring myself to use it for a training gun!
> 
> Will check out the others you mentioned.


 
That is one of my favorites but not good for training. I would call you loacl gun shopw and pawn shops and ask what they have in .22. THe S&W's I reccomended above are great, but the Taurus are maybe a better bet for a training gun. They are cheaper to buy and the newer ones are tough, but watch the ones older than 5-7 years. At some point in time they made a change and the quality got much better than the older guns, however, even the older ones are fine in .22


----------

